# Men's boot/women's bindings?



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I'm no expert, but I do know that if you have men's boots you are usually better off sticking with men's bindings and the same thing for women's boots with women's bindings. Men's and women's boots and bindings are designed specifically for the different leg shapes and foot sizes, so they probably shouldn't be mixed. 
I don't know anything about your riding style or binding preferences or anything other than that you want white bindings for under $150, but here are a few options. I've never tried any of these so other people feel free to critique/give more suggestions.
Burton Mission:
Save on Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Burton Custom:
Save on Burton Custom Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Ride LX:
Save on Ride LX Snowboard Bindings - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Technine Mass Appeal:
Best Prices on Technine Mass Appeal Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Technine T Nine
Save on Technine T Nine Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Check out sierrasnowboard.com, 50% off all '09 gear. their stock is pretty low by now but heres some stuff that may fit you:

Ride Beta Movement - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

Burton Mission - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

Ride EX - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

Burton Custom Yo! - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I figured mens/women's shouldn't mix...luckily I found something I like!

I think I'm gonna go with the Burton Mission 2009 bindings. They got good reviews and are definitely in my price range. I got free shipping too, so they should be in by next week or the week after and hopefully I'll be using them soon :thumbsup:

thanks for your posts!


----------

